# Could mom's iron supplement cause constipation in breastfed baby?



## zozo (Dec 18, 2007)

I am pregnant and still breastfeeding my 26-month-old toddler on demand. I recently started taking a prenatal vitamin with iron supplementation and around the same time my toddler began suffering from severe constipation. Could the the vitamin be the cause?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

If the vitamin's iron is the cause, you could switch to an iron free vitamin and take Floridix instead, that's non constipating and works so much better than the kind in most supplements, it's from herbal extracts instead of ferrous sulfate.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not a health care professional by any means, but with my first child I had to switch to an iron-free prenatal/postnatal because the iron was causing him stomach trouble through my breastmilk. (don't remember if constipation was the issue, or just stomach pains)
I would definitely try switching and see if that helps your little one.


----------

